
Fullstack GraphQL Book - spell-slinger
https://www.graphql.college/fullstack-graphql
======
spell-slinger
Hi HN, author here!

Worked really hard on this open source book about building apps with GraphQL,
Node and React.

I appreciate every kind of feedback.

Cheers! Julian

